# Emigrating in NZ



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

just want to ask is it possible to submit an EOI to NZ without an IELTS
if you already have 135-140 points

will that work to choose bachelor study as prove of english proficiency

*An IELTS Test Report with an overall band score of 6.5 or more Go to D3
*Study for a bachelor degree or a higher qualification conducted 
entirely in English <--- will this one work after all IELTS here don't give any points


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Was your course conducted entirely in English? If so then I'd also double check the education list to see if your university is approved. If it is then you should be fine submitting your EOI as it is.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

yes it all conducted in english I am a BS Computer Science Graduate, do I really to check the list if my School listed and accredited

where can i check i check the list?

btw I check my certificate of graduation and it said

Recognized by:
University of Cambridge (Local Examination Syndicate)

regards


----------

